# NC37/NC40 - Is there a difference?



## Nerie (Mar 15, 2009)

I was matched as an NC40 in studio fix fluid but I think it's too dark for me. 

I was wondering if NC37 is any different? If you swatch them side by side, can you tell a difference?I don't want to buy the full bottle of NC37 if there's not much difference. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Iffath (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nerie* 

 
_I was matched as an NC40 in studio fix fluid but I think it's too dark for me. 

I was wondering if NC37 is any different? If you swatch them side by side, can you tell a difference?I don't want to buy the full bottle of NC37 if there's not much difference. Thanks for the help!_

 
There is a slight difference. I actually use NC37 studiotech right now, but when I looked closely at some of my pictures it seemed a bit too ight, so now I bought NC40.  

The MUA told me that women who are frequently on TV and photoshoots use a shade darker so that they do not have a mask-like appearance.  I also noticed that Marcy Ian on Canada AM has darker face complexion than her neck area, so maybe it is true. She still looks gorgeous to me!!

My mother, sister and I always cry about foundations being too light. I prefer dark over light. Good luck!


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 23, 2009)

There is definitely a difference...  I have an NC37 and it is too light for me.  I got the NC40 and its perfect.  Do you have a store you can go into and ask for a sample?  Thats what I do now.  I have foundations in 4 different shades, so I would rather get a sample then buy it and then return it.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 23, 2009)

I notice a difference.  My skin ranges between an NC35 to NC40.  I notice that NC40 gets a little ashy on my skin and leaves a slight brown tinge behind when my skin gets paler in the winter months.  So then i use my NC 37 and its perfect!  I do use studio fix fluid so it's medium coverage and just a few shades off could mean all the difference!  I think if we used mineralized satin finish, which is a light coverage foundation, then maybe we could get away with it.


----------



## mzcali4nia (Mar 25, 2009)

There's definitely a difference. I originally got matched as an NC40 in Studio Fix Fluid and found it too dark and decided to get NC37 and it matches perfectly. I wish there was an in between shade actually. NC40 is good for me during summer when I get a bit darker. So I keep it around for that reason.

In studio sculpt I was originally matched as an NC42 and found that I'm really an NC40. And NC37 was just a little too light.


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 26, 2009)

They matched me to NC40 when I first got SFF. It seems like a generic shade for anyone Asian with a tan. It oxidized waaay too dark for me. Like if I'd accidentally wipe off a part of my face, there would be a definite border between skin and foundation. I'm actually in the 30-37 range.


----------

